# ok i added but now my tank is messed up help



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok my tank is cloudy with the color of the this product to clear up water despite me mot listening to everyone and say wait water will clear and i cleaned my filter so it can catvh but its like a yellowish color what can i do??


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Im late to your post . I am a 20+ year aquariust I would be glad to help if I can. I have had to deal with several different problems. Tell me about your tank. Inhabitants, Time running, substrate, filter or filters, water sorce, decore, and peremeters if you have them. The more I know the more I can help.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok i have a 40 gallon breeder they been calling it i have wonder rock white about one ince a lof with fake trees from lfs i have a penguin 200 its been running since friday 6 days water was from old 10 gallon and tap water with conditioner pvc pipe in it too 2 cons one oscar one jd all about 3 1/2 inch please help i added clarity to help clear up now its just in some spots of the water the color of the clarity


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok that helps. First we will address water movement. The penguin 200 will not move or filter enough water to make any rapid changes to your water clarity. You can increase this in several different ways. Recomended is a small powerhead ( via aqua ) a better choice just because it comes with a nice clamp hanger and not just the old suction cups that fall off. Or another filter, If this is out of budjet the addition of air stones to increase water movement. The clarity will do its job but will release again if the filter is not rinsed. Your filter, I would recomend about 12 hours. Possibly will have to do this more than once. Next we will address cycling. If this filter is from your previous tank and the biowheel or bio pad has not been cleaned this is sufficiant for helping cycle, and the water from your old tank is not necassary. A small bottle of (stability or cycle or any bacteria in a bottle) is very benificial during your cycling time. Next we will address your water. These fish are very tolorant and it sounds like a water change is the first thing you need to do. You can safely remove more than half of this water as low as you feel like and keep your fish swimming. When refilling your tank take it slow, temperature of the water is your concern now, use your better judjment. Fill a gallon jug and add slowly along with your conditioner. This should be time consuming. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

what do you mean by filter 12 hours ok cycle can i get that at a lfs and when adding new water adding slowly can you explain better i forgot to mention i have a bubbler is that the same as air stones?? sorry im new to fish and im tryin my best if possible i can call lol sorry i just want to make sure im doing this all right


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

AQUA CLEAR 50 POWERHEAD will this be enough??


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Seachem Clarity works great, but REALLY causes a lot of mess on your mechanical filtration. You MUST rinse it out, or the debris attached to the Clarity will come loose and end up in your tank again.

Use Clarity, then about 12 hours later, rinse your media thoroughly.

You can use it again soon after if it's still bad.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

familyman0810 said:


> AQUA CLEAR 50 POWERHEAD will this be enough??


That will move the water.. but may not move it INTO your filter to get "cleaned"


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok so what would you recommend for a powerhead to help me out and i am cleaning my filter out but way less then 12 hours and ok so its still bad right now would you recommend i give it a shot again and how many cap fulls it says 2 should i do more or less please help thank you


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

The instructions on the Clarity is 1 capful for 20 gallons. If you have a 40, you do 2 caps, as you indicated. It also says you can add up to 3x that amount if it's really cloudy.

Add 6 capfuls tonight, then rinse your filter/media tomorrow morning.

Do a water change, then wait 2 days, do it again, using as little Clarity as you feel that will get the job done.

Don't rinse the biowheel, just the foam/insert that goes into the Penguin.

As for a powerhead, you can use the smallest you want really - the Penguin 200 should be sufficient with only a few fish in there. If you start adding more you'll want to move up to something more robust.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

A aquaclear 50 may be a little much but you can turn it down. Always better to over do it than underdo it. When I say 12 hours I mean in 12 hours you will need to remove your filter pad and rinse it to clean away what has accumilated. Be sure to rinse it back out the way it came in this will help from just driving it further into the filter. As far as the bubbler yes it is the same its only purpose is to move water and break the top of the water for gas exchange. When adding the new water just be carefull not to make any rapid changes to the temperature of the water. For instance if your water is 70 out of your tap and your tank is 80 now you dont want to go from 80 to 70 in 5 min. Your fish will be fine in the colder water and the temp will return to normal later. add agallon wait 30min add a gallon wait 30 min. after that your intervals can be closer.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

oh ok nice that helps big time as i would just add water all at a time ok nice any help with adding more clarity to start process over?


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry glaneon i saw your instructions right now when i came back to my thread thank THANK YOU THANK YOU OK TONIGHT ANY TIME MATER LIKE I JUST WANT THIS TO WORK OUT SORRY FOR BUGGIN


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

robust??


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

I think Glaneon hit right on the nose The penguin 200 is fine for now. The oscar will grow rapidly and will require more filtration later. As far as the use of clarity 12 hour intervals should get you where you want to be.
Good luck


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

thank you MONEY and thanks GLANEON so much thank you thank you ima get on it ok ill be back with results


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

quick ?? lights on or off


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Won't matter.

If you have an algae problem sometimes you can black out a tank for 3 days it can kill it.. sometimes it doesn't work if it's a bloom/other kind of algae.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Oy! Vey ist mir!

First, stop using the clarity.
Simple water changes will do more for the water condition/quality than a tanker truck load of any water cleaner.
Would have hoped someone with years of experience would have said this at the beginning.
30+% water changes need to be done, probably daily to keep the fish you have from any health issues, unless it is already too late.
Your tank is a disaster.
Sorry man, but that is the truth.
Too many fish, not enough filtration/circulation and now a bunch of chemical additions that make a bad situation worse.
Get cranking on those water changes.
Start looking for a bigger tank.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

KaiserSousay Reply is accurate. Although I am not against using clarity in a new tank due to lack of patience, but after that you should never need it again. I just try to keep in mind most people are not ready to put in the money for the perfect aquarium as this can get pricy. I cant count the thousands of dollors I have spent over the years. But with better equipment for your application comes better enviroment.
Good luck


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree that Clarity is only a short-term solution - I did not intend to recommend this as a permanent maintenance thing.

I have tried massive/frequent water changes to fix a cloudy condition and it didn't work. Once I used the Clarity a couple times everything was under control with proper filtration and regular (reasonable) water changes.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes without the use of a micron filter of some type a hang on the back filter may not have the ability to remove all fine particals alone. A good canister filter with polishing capability would be more efficient but again does it fit the budget.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My Emporer 280 just wasn't cutting it; I even added a Fluval U2 I had around (still good bacteria), it helped but wasn't enough. And that was on a 20 gallon tank!

Yes, my wife overstocked the tank, but I easily had 80 gallons worth of filtration (Emporer = 50, U2 = 30).

I will always recommend a good canister filter over a HOB.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

A hang on back seems to be any new aquariest first attempt. I think this is one reason many leave the hobby. If they stay they always move to a canister or sump of some type. 
Glaneon I see you on many post and I am new to joining this sight although I have visited it frequently for a few years. It has helped with identifing several species. What kind of set up are you running if you dont mind sharing.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you click on my "tanks" button (or click on my name, then tanks) you'll see 2 of my tanks.

I haven't added my 75 yet (turtles, gourami, silver dollars), I plan on getting that on there this weekend; it has a Fluval 305 (only about 65-70 gallons of water).

We've also nearly decommisioned our 20 gallon (may use this as a grow-out tank) and a 16 gallon bowfront (too tall for my taste, too small for a really good filter).

I dont think I'll add my 10 gallon hospital.. but I have one. We also have a small 2.5 (or 5?) gallon fry tank with a sponge filter; currently housing guppy fry.

Like you, I was a lurker for a while and decided interacting with these fine folks was the best way to get more solid information; and hopefully I could provide some help/feedback.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok guys update on my tank its super clear thanks and today i will visit the lfs and get another filter or cannister but what really is it that i need with my 200 penguin seriously but my tank is all clear and im never using that clarity every again lol thanks evry one


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Seems to me constant water changes are always the best solution. But seriously your tank is too small for the fish you have in it. Just the Oscar alone will be about 6 inches or more in just 3 months. Maybe instead of a new filter you might want to consider a tank upgrade (also a new filter). The oscar alone should be in a 55 at the minimum. Your other fish should be okay in the 40 for awhile. I don't think I am alone on this.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You're right - but.. some people can't afford a large tank/already have a small tank, and fish start small. It's also a learning curve - smaller is harder really, but it's less expensive up front.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Glaneon, I agree with you this is not a cheap hobby. Maybe a better plan would be to get the new canister and use on the 40. Get one larger than you need, this way you can move it up to a larger tank in 3-4 months and it will be ready to go. I apologize if I seemed pushy, it was meant to be more informative than demanding. Water changes, water changes and more water changes.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

No no, not you specifically; but some that have been in the hobby for years forget what new hobbyists go through.

It's a lot more complicated than a dog or a cat.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Glad to hear your tank is clear. If your going to buy a canister filter and you have the cash for it I would recomend at least 400gph its always a little less after you add the media, your gonna need it, these fish will grow quick especially the oscar ( very messy fish). 
Good luck.


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

By the way nice reallity check from Glaneon. Sometimes it is taken for granted what is said is understod. I am guilty of this from time to time. Entry into the hobby can be quite frustrating and challenging. Many things to learn for a beginer and it never ends.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

The OP stated he is working with a 40G Breeder tank. Sticking a can that pushes 400GPH in a tank that size is a bit over kill. That size can should be used on a tank 125G and up. 10x turnover is all well and good but cannisters get by easily with less turnover rate.

An Eheim 2028 will push 250 GPH after media and would still be more than enough for that 40g.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

you guys are all right i get mad sometimes and wanna quit but i look at my fish and im like dang these are beautiful and my 2 yr old daughter is like daddy you mad and im like no but anywho she loves them and they are staying right now for the 40 is because i live in and upstairs apartment but as soon as we get our new house ima get 2 125s then it wil be more expensive and yes i know my oscar is gna be cramped when growing so fast but i couldnt resist in buying my oscar i love him and now that i put him in there everything is more peacful in the tank thank you guys for evrything!!!!

any opinions on using PRIME??


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't smell it :roll: :lol:

With your size tank just add a capfull or a bit less with each 50% WC :thumb:


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

ok cool thank you so much i love this place


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes 250gph canister will for sure take care of the filtration in a 40. I was thinking more towards the oscars need for mechanical filtration as he grows. And with a little more current will help him from getting lazy in the 40.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

You will begin to love your oscar. He will recognize you and beg for food. They are not shy and will be in the front all the time. The smartest fish you will ever have. They are good pets. They are a tad messy. Water changes.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

my oscars arm fins are clear with growth will they color in??


----------



## MONEYCYCLE (Oct 7, 2010)

If we told you wouldnt that suck the fun out? A litttle color varience from fish to fish. Enjoy the growth.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

lol ty you so much


----------

